# Laptop Fn key + wireless button not working! Please Help!



## PSY2K7 (May 18, 2008)

Here is my situation. I recently purchased a new Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5505 model laptop, and decided to use a program known as Laplinks PC Mover tool to transfer over my program files from my old Dell Inspiron 1520.

The situation is, now that I have transferred these program files I have found out that I can no longer change the brightness of my display via Fn+F8/F9, or access the wireless settings via FN+F1. Which is confusing as I can still use some of the other Fn buttons.

Another kicker is that my button on the front of the laptop, which when pushed shows the wireless settings no longer activates.

I personally believe its a driver setting that has been written over in the data tansfer but I am struggling to navigate Fujitsu's webpage for the solution.

Anyone have any ideas?

(also on a side note I also have duplicate contacts on live messenger as well thanks to this transfer so if anyone knows of a tool of removing these dupes I would also appreciate the helping hand there too).


Thanks in advance,

PSY.


@ Trigger: Thanks for the link. I already downloaded some drivers from that page that updated my usb drivers and some other ones but strangely enough I just played about with vista's User Account control settings restarted the computer then took the settings off restarted again and now everything works again. Strange how these things sometimes sort themselves out! Thanks for the help anyway!

However if anyone does know, (and I know this is technically not supposed to be in this section of the forums) how to get rid of duplicate contacts on live messenger I would appreciate the help in that department.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try this page http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/downloads.html

and get the drivers for your model of laptop. also the Fn key control driver is may be under Tools and Utilities (try Launch Manager).


----------

